# Rahmengröße 18 Zoll = 45 cm - von wo bis wo gemessen?



## joerg_b (13. September 2005)

Hallo,
vielleicht möchte ich beim großen E auf ein Zaskar mitsteigern. 
Angegeben wird als Größe 18 Zoll. Müßte dann ja +- 45 cm sein.
Wie wird bei GT Rädern gemessen. Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sitzrohr, oder
Mitte Tretlager - Mitte Mittelrohr?
Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? 
Danke


----------



## Spatzenwade (13. September 2005)

Mitte-Oben.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (13. September 2005)

Spatzenwade schrieb:
			
		

> Mitte-Oben.
> Gruß



 
18" ist bei GT von Mitte Innenlager bis Ende Sattelrohr 51-52cm!!!
Die messen für die Werksangabe von Mitte Innenlager bis Oberkante Oberrohr!


----------



## joerg_b (13. September 2005)

dann ist der Rahmen auf jeden Fall zu groß für mich.

Danke für die Infos


----------

